# #3 Western Boot Knife W/sheath



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 23, 2016)

you remember the blanks...well, here is number three....carbon fiber handles nickel plated rivets and the sheath I made and patterned after the original sheath that Western sent out with theirs. Mine though is more fitted to this knife, as theirs is very small and narrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh that's suhweeeet! You sellin them?


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sweet job on that one Pappy!!


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2016)

Nice very Nice!


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2016)

Awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 23, 2016)

thanks everyone for the kind words...gonna put this one on the bay...


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2016)

Your on a roll Pappy!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 23, 2016)

LOL...I sure am sweat is a rollin' off me like Niagara Falls, get to spend an hour a night in the shop. Did you all see my logo? One Eyed Jack Knives...on a count I only got one good one....so I figured why not use it to my advantage? LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

